# PICS - Palbert and Tuffy Visited our store! :)



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey all, 

We got a nice visit from "I love my PALBERT" with Palbert and Tuffy.

I know they got a few shots too, but here are the pics I managed to get. 

The four of them were quite a malt fest, I think our Gucci finally met her mouth,... I mean ,match, in a bark off with Palbert!







It was alot of fun.


This is Chanel, Palbert, Gucci, and Tuffy










This is Tuffy and Gucci










Palbert in our chair









Palbert on a bed









Chanel and Palbert


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

toooo cute!! all of those babies are absolutely precious


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Channel's got a big bootie! She shows off her hiney in every picture!







That is so sweet and so fun!!!! Does "I love my palbert" live far from you? I'm so jealous! I wish I was there with Cloud and Noriko! 

Who's blue shoes are those? Those are CUTE TOO!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Very cute babies







What fun you must have had!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So fun!














Cute dogs...all of them!


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 10 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Channel's got a big bootie!  She shows off her hiney in every picture!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


We call her J-Lo, Also known as, L.A. Face with an Oakland Bootie.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love it







Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GlamourDog+Apr 10 2005, 08:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We call her J-Lo, Also known as, L.A. Face with an Oakland Bootie.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51203
[/B][/QUOTE]





















VERY FITTIN!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwwwwww, TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Cute!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 10 2005, 07:25 PM
> *Channel's got a big bootie!  She shows off her hiney in every picture!*


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

J-Lo! Now that is too funny!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Cute photos... thanks for sharing the visit with us....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Cute!!! I love the pic of Palbert on the chair with the little head tilt going on!!!! They are all so adorable!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

AWWW!







How much fun!!







That is really neat, great pics!







All the babies are adorable!  The J-Lo thing cracks me up!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

All the dogs were adorable!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Looks like a fun time was had by all!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh, how fun!!!!!!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I want my own malt meet-up







very fun!


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

It was so much fun visiting the Glamour Dog store, and meeting a fellow board member and pups! Chanel and Gucci were just adorable!!!







The four pups had a lot of fun together. And their store is gorgoeus! There were so many fun toys and clothes to choose from. I bought Palbert some toys which he LOVES, and can't stop carrying around in his mouth.









I live about 6 or 7 hours away, but we were going to Dallas, so it was the perfect opportunity to stop by. :excl: If anyone is even near the Dallas/Fort Worth area, you have GOT to go visit the store. Or if you can't make it- be sure to shop at their store website.

Here are a few pictures I took. My sister will post the rest of hers also.









Palbert laying down









Chanel and Gucci (isn't this the cutest picture!!!)

















Gucci









Chanel and Tuffy









Chanel and Tuffy


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

I was over my limit for pictures... this is the last one I had, and it's super cute!

Chanel


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are adorable pictures!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

What great pictures you guys have.Thank you so much for sharing!!!Such cute babies you all have


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Here are my pics of the get together! It was so much fun to meet some other Malts and great to meet someone from the forum! You all have got to get to the Glamour Dog store if you can, it's amazing! 

Tuffy, Chanel, Gucci









The whole gang









Tuffy & Chanel









Tuffy, Chanel, Gucci









Tuffy & Chanel


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

More pictures!

This one is my favorite of Gucci & Chanel looking at Tuffy









Chanel, Tuffy & Gucci









Palbert









Gucci









Chanel, Tuffy & Gucci


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 10 2005, 06:25 PM
> *Who's blue shoes are those?  Those are CUTE TOO!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51190*


[/QUOTE]

Those are my shoes!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Great pics you guys!!!! Looks like so much fun with all those fluff butts walking around!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Wait a minute? lol I didnt get the correlation. Mystify and I love my palbert are related? Am I a slowface?







I never knew that. I am too jealous! I wish I were there!


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 12 2005, 04:14 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Corry: I love my Palbert: Palbert
+
Adria: Mystify 79: Tuffy
_________________________
= Sisters


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I love my PALBERT_@Apr 12 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Corry:  I love my Palbert: Palbert
> +
> Adria: Mystify 79: Tuffy
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You only had to say YES! LOL PUAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 12 2005, 04:27 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only had to say YES! LOL PUAHAHAHHAAH






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51979
[/B][/QUOTE]

Where the heck were you when Corry got Palbert?! Adria had a whole thread about her sister getting a maltese named Palbert. There were those cute pictures of Palbert hiding under the couch.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 12 2005, 04:12 PM
> *Here are my pics of the get together!  It was so much fun to meet some other Malts and great to meet someone from the forum!  You all have got to get to the Glamour Dog store if you can, it's amazing!
> 
> Tuffy, Chanel, Gucci
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Adorable pictures! Who's the puppy hiding behind those legs? The second picture. The legs with the sandles on them lol.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Nevermind! I figured it out! Sorry I am slow. I forgot there were 4 dogs in the first few pictures.


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

Adorable pictures! Who's the puppy hiding behind those legs? The second picture. The legs with the sandles on them lol.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51984

It's Palbert!







He may only look like a puppy at 4lbs, but he's a year old!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 12 2005, 04:30 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Where the heck were you when Corry got Palbert?! Adria had a whole thread about her sister getting a maltese named Palbert. There were those cute pictures of Palbert hiding under the couch.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51981
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's ok ButterCloud... I missed this too


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 12 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Where the heck were you when Corry got Palbert?!  Adria had a whole thread about her sister getting a maltese named Palbert.  There were those cute pictures of Palbert hiding under the couch.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51981*


[/QUOTE]
I'm assuming I hadnt joined yet.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 12 2005, 04:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm assuming I hadnt joined yet.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51996
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think it was.. she got Palbert mid June.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Apr 12 2005, 06:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I think it was.. she got Palbert mid June.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52015
[/B][/QUOTE]

YEAH! So Back off Lexi's Mom! PUAHAHAHA





















jkjkjkjk


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i didn't know you two were related either!! too cool


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

i had to go look for the thread...

click here


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Ah...now I see


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm jealous! There are nooooo matlese around here!!!!!







NO cute pet places!










I love the pictures!!







Looks like A LOT of fun!
Kodie and I are JEALOUS!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Apr 12 2005, 06:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH! So Back off Lexi's Mom! PUAHAHAHA





















jkjkjkjk
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=52024
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

